# help me too



## JonMikal (May 29, 2005)

in an effort to reach 6000 posts by end of day monday...ask me questions!


----------



## Corry (May 29, 2005)

Jon, I do believe you are certifiable! 


My question...when did the doctor say it was ok to leave Bellview Hospital?


----------



## JonMikal (May 29, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Jon, I do believe you are certifiable!
> 
> 
> My question...when did the doctor say it was ok to leave Bellview Hospital?


 
he didn't, Hertz broke me out!  next....2500 or so left :thumbup: :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 29, 2005)

As exercise for Jon and myself (it gets kinda dull in the old folks home) I'm going find out who Jon knows. To do this I am going to go through the telephone book one name at a time and ask Jon if he knows the person. When Jon replies I will move on to the next one.
With luck we should both hit 6,000 by bedtime.

Jon, do you know F. Aadam?




And no interupting the rest of you or it will put me off and I'll have to start over.


----------



## JonMikal (May 29, 2005)

:lmao: nope, although i once knew an Aadam who spelled his name with two a's, but not a F


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 29, 2005)

Thank you Jon.

Now. Do you know S. Aadan?


----------



## JonMikal (May 29, 2005)

as a matter of fact, yes i heard tell of a s. aadan.  in 1864, s. aadan, the 'witch of wall street' inherited 1 million dollars from her father when she was 30 years old.  setty, who could read the financial pages when she was 6 years old, didn't hesitate to exercise her aggressive style with her newfound riches.  she increased here fortune by investing  in civil war bonds when everyone else shunned them.  she played the market with a skill unequaled by today's modern moneymakers.  but while other aristocrats of her day spent their money languishly, setty held on to her hard-earned riches with an iron fist.  setty aadan gained her nickname, the witch of wall street from her fellow investors who often chuckled when setty arrived in her usual garb - a long, black 'dress' and solid black petticoat.  setty's thriftiness caused her to rarely wash the dress, except occasionally the hem that drug the ground.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 29, 2005)

A simple 'yes' or 'no' will suffice or we'll be here all week. I'll take your reply as a 'yes'.

Jon, do you know P. Aanman?








Wow! I've just discovered another 30 directories, and then there's Europe and the US as well. 1,000,000 here we both come!


----------



## JonMikal (May 29, 2005)

no


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 29, 2005)

Sorry. You'll have to speak up. The batteries are going in my hearing aid.


----------



## JonMikal (May 29, 2005)

no, im sorry teacher


----------



## Corry (May 29, 2005)

HEY TEACH! When's lunch???


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 29, 2005)

Aww! You've made me loose my place now, Corry.
Nothing for it, I guess....






Jon, do you know F. Aadam?


----------



## Artemis (May 29, 2005)

Jon, Orange, Yellow, or Pink?

Bus train or taxi?

Notes or Coins?

Credit card or Cheque?

Games or Camera?

Nikon or Canon?


That may help, answer them in SEPERATE posts.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 29, 2005)

Right! That's it. I can't cope with all these interuptions. That's the last time I try to help you read the telephone directory, JonMikal. And you can give me my teeth back as well. I'm sure I just heard someone say it was lunchtime.


----------



## Corry (May 29, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Right! That's it. I can't cope with all these interuptions. That's the last time I try to help you read the telephone directory, JonMikal.* And you can give me my teeth back as well. I'm sure I just heard someone say it was lunchtime*.





uke:  uke:  uke:


----------



## JonMikal (May 29, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Right! That's it. I can't cope with all these interuptions. That's the last time I try to help you read the telephone directory, JonMikal. And you can give me my teeth back as well. I'm sure I just heard someone say it was lunchtime.


 
aw, come on. im holding on to them, when we made a hasty getaway from the institution, i left mine behind and now i need some for my lunch...let you know when im done.

nope, dont know f. aadam


----------



## ferny (May 29, 2005)

Will you _please_ shave your bikini line? I'm fed up of hairs in my teeth.


----------



## Corry (May 29, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Will you _please_ shave your bikini line? I'm fed up of hairs in my teeth.



:shock:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 29, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> aw, come on. im holding on to them, when we made a hasty getaway from the institution, i left mine behind and now i need some for my lunch...let you know when im done.


Oh, all right - but only if you chew my food for me.


----------



## Artemis (May 29, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Will you _please_ shave your bikini line? I'm fed up of hairs in my teeth.



*starts to cry*


Will you answer my questions?


----------



## terri (May 29, 2005)

This is by far the stupidest thread I've read to date.    :thumbup: 

Carry on.    :mrgreen:


----------



## ferny (May 29, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> *starts to cry*
> 
> 
> Will you answer my questions?


But isn't this thread meant to contain questions for Jon to answer? Why would you want me to answer them?

Questions to Jon.


----------



## Artemis (May 29, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> But isn't this thread meant to contain questions for Jon to answer? Why would you want me to answer them?
> 
> Questions to Jon.



Cause John isnt answering my questions 

*continues to cry, gets out tou gun* Ill use it...I will...I WILL!


----------



## Corry (May 29, 2005)

Patience young Anikan, he's OFFLINE!!!!  I'm sure he'll answer when he gets back!


----------



## JonMikal (May 29, 2005)

orange


----------



## JonMikal (May 29, 2005)

train


----------



## JonMikal (May 29, 2005)

coins


----------



## JonMikal (May 29, 2005)

credit card


----------



## JonMikal (May 29, 2005)

camera


----------



## JonMikal (May 29, 2005)

nikon


----------



## JonMikal (May 29, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Will you _please_ shave your bikini line? I'm fed up of hairs in my teeth.


 
:shock:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 29, 2005)

Oh, God! It's his old trouble flaring up again.
He kept me awake all last night by shouting 'elderberries' in his sleep.


----------



## JonMikal (May 29, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> This is by far the stupidest thread I've read to date. :thumbup:
> 
> Carry on. :mrgreen:


 
  i agree, but look how much closer i am to 6000!!!!  YAY!!!! SPAM, I love spam......i'm sure i can find a beatle tune to work in here......hmmmmmm


----------



## JonMikal (May 29, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Oh, God! It's his old trouble flaring up again.
> He kept me awake all last night by shouting 'elderberries' in his sleep.


 
elton says elderberry wine is good


----------



## Gizelle (May 29, 2005)

So this is how you spend your weekends JonMikal? Hmmmmmmm, maB you should get out a little more often.


----------



## JonMikal (May 29, 2005)

Gizelle said:
			
		

> So this is how you spend your weekends JonMikal? Hmmmmmmm, maB you should get out a little more often.


 
yep, i was going to the free capital concert tonight, but i dont wanna deal with security issues.  maybe i'll find a graveyard to hand around in :lmao:


----------



## ferny (May 29, 2005)

Shouldn't you wit until he answers your question befoe you make a comment?


Although I think you're right. :shock:


----------



## Artemis (May 29, 2005)

Will you buy me a 350D?


----------



## kelox (May 29, 2005)

Jon, what part of DC do you live in? I am from Baltimore.


----------



## mentos_007 (May 29, 2005)

oh NO!  Jon... you are scary sometimes... and you Hertz too  well... the part with surnames was quite interesting... now... you should be on a letter B, am I right? go on please 

and if you want a question... here I'm with Artemis about 350d/rebel xt


----------



## Meysha (May 29, 2005)

Can I just say that I have never laughed so hard!! My roommate thought I was choking!


----------



## JonMikal (May 29, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Will you buy me a 350D?


 
i'll think about it


----------



## JonMikal (May 29, 2005)

kelox said:
			
		

> Jon, what part of DC do you live in? I am from Baltimore.


 
remember the movie "the exorsist"?


----------



## JonMikal (May 29, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> now... you should be on a letter B, am I right?


 
i can't remember where avis left off


----------



## Meysha (May 29, 2005)

What's your favourite position you've ever _worked_ in?  ;-)


----------



## Artemis (May 29, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i'll think about it



Can you think harder?


----------



## Meysha (May 29, 2005)

Why do people get jet lag?

Why am I still awake at 12:30am when I know I have to get up at 4:30am to catch a train?

How come shampoos work better if you change between brands every now and then?


----------



## JonMikal (May 29, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Why do people get jet lag?
> 
> Why am I still awake at 12:30am when I know I have to get up at 4:30am to catch a train?
> 
> How come shampoos work better if you change between brands every now and then?


 
1. they fly too much

2. you love TPF

3. over a period of time, the scalp and hair can become resistant and immune to a single shampoo, upsetting the alkaline, pH balance. regularly alternating shampoos keeps the hair and scalp receptive and responsive, ensuring a thorough cleansing and nourishing every time.


----------



## JonMikal (May 29, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> What's your favourite position you've ever _worked_ in? ;-)


 
i've worked for the government for many years and have enjoyed every position.  that's all i can say on this subject


----------



## JonMikal (May 29, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Can you think harder?


 
ok, i tried, but it hurt.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 29, 2005)

Look! Do you know this bloody F. Aadam or not?



No. Hold on. It's coming back to me now.

Do you know the Aaron family?
That's B.A., F, N.R. and W.
Or how about Reverend Aaviksaar?





Who _ARE_ all these people? Do they owe me money?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 29, 2005)

And at this rate we're not going to hit 6,000 until Christmas 2012. Hurry it up there JM.


----------



## JonMikal (May 29, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> And at this rate we're not going to hit 6,000 until Christmas 2012. Hurry it up there JM.


 
sorry, nope..none


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 29, 2005)

M. Abazi ring any bells?




Bugger! I missed out S. Aarons. Maybe I should start over.


----------



## JonMikal (May 29, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> M. Abazi ring any bells?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes, abazi was a town cryer in 1786 around the alexandria  area.  kept a clanger in his rear pocket.

forget aarons, he was a moocher


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 29, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> yes, abazi was a town cryer in 1786 around the alexandria  area.  kept a clanger in his rear pocket.
> 
> forget aarons, he was a moocher


Are you sure you're not just making this up?


----------



## JonMikal (May 29, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Are you sure you're not just making this up?


 
of course not


----------



## Meysha (May 29, 2005)

What's the bet Hertz is really sitting there with a phone book!?! He hehehehe

Well everyone I'm too lazy and rushed to start a new thread but I'm off now for a week to Bretagne!! Woo Hoo. No more a spammin for me. I'll see you wonderful people all back in one week with (hopefully) some great shots of the region! 

Bye!
Vicky.


----------



## lizheaemma (May 29, 2005)

ok here's my questions!  What is vinigar made from?


----------



## JonMikal (May 29, 2005)

lizheaemma said:
			
		

> ok here's my questions! What is vinigar made from?


 
vinEgar is: sour liquid consisting mainly of acetic acid and water, produced by the action of bacteria on dilute solutions of ethyl alcohol derived from previous yeast fermentation.


----------



## Nan C (May 29, 2005)

Through my network of spies and gossips I heard you also play music.... what is your favorite song to perform?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 30, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> What's the bet Hertz is really sitting there with a phone book!?!


Of course I was sitting there with the phonebook. What other way was there to do it?   



I've decided to mail the phonebook to JM. He can put a line through all the people he doesn't know and then send it back so I can post the results.
That should stop him making up spurious stuff about people he doesn't know and getting sued :lmao:


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 30, 2005)

Do you know any Tattershaws (I thing that is right the pelling)?


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 30, 2005)

What is the ugliest or poorly design  memorial in DC?


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 30, 2005)

Why Nikon?


----------



## SonicAdvDX (May 30, 2005)

Somebody likes posting multiple times in a row.... <_< *glares at Jeff Canes* Is that legal, or should you try condensing your thoughts in one reply? Really, I'm new here, so I'd like to know if I should do the same to get my post count up. XP


----------



## Artemis (May 30, 2005)

SonicAdvDX said:
			
		

> Somebody likes posting multiple times in a row.... <_< *glares at Jeff Canes* Is that legal, or should you try condensing your thoughts in one reply? Really, I'm new here, so I'd like to know if I should do the same to get my post count up. XP



Hehe this forum aint increadibly strict mate, so its really up to you


----------



## SonicAdvDX (May 30, 2005)

Hn, I guess that's pretty good, but I won't take my chances... Last time I did that I got banned from several of my favorite forums. I'm a good boy, now. At least, I hope I am... o.o;;


----------



## Artemis (May 30, 2005)

SonicAdvDX said:
			
		

> Hn, I guess that's pretty good, but I won't take my chances... Last time I did that I got banned from several of my favorite forums. I'm a good boy, now. At least, I hope I am... o.o;;



And this...is what you call forum Hijacking! 

HIJACK!


Jon, Pepsi or Coke?


----------



## SonicAdvDX (May 30, 2005)

Um... Hijacking? Whoops... x.x Anyway, yeah, I've got a question for Jon... Friday the 13th or Nightmare on Elm Street?


----------



## PlasticSpanner (May 30, 2005)

Jon

Why do you want to get your up to 6000 before Monday???

It's like a 10 year old wanting to goto sleep & wake up 21!!


----------



## JonMikal (May 30, 2005)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Do you know any Tattershaws (I thing that right spelling)?


 
yes, Brian - artist


----------



## JonMikal (May 30, 2005)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> What is the ugliest or poorly design memorial in DC?


 
there aren't any, but if i had to choose, i have a problem with a certain statue at the FDR memorial


----------



## JonMikal (May 30, 2005)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Why Nikon?


 
what else is there?


----------



## JonMikal (May 30, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Jon, Pepsi or Coke?


 
coke


----------



## JonMikal (May 30, 2005)

SonicAdvDX said:
			
		

> Friday the 13th or Nightmare on Elm Street?


 
i watch films of quality


----------



## JonMikal (May 30, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Why do you want to get your up to 6000 before Monday???


 
i wanna be like MD


----------



## PlasticSpanner (May 30, 2005)

Why don't you slip Admin a couple o quid to pop up your number?  

It's gotta be easier than typing another 2368 posts!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (May 30, 2005)

All you oldies over 1000 posts! I'll bet you can't remember what it was like to have less than 500!


----------



## Artemis (May 30, 2005)

I remember...yonder ago...odd feeling that...and ive got 3000


----------



## JonMikal (May 30, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> All you oldies over 1000 posts! I'll bet you can't remember what it was like to have less than 500!


 
sure i do, it was only a few hours ago.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (May 30, 2005)

Funnily enough I could believe that!!!   

Here's a question that may be slightly more interesting!

What will be the subject of the next photo you take?


----------



## Artemis (May 30, 2005)

25 + 78

32/760

The avarage speed of a drunk running human

Avarage speed of a drunk cheater.

The avarage speed of a so called "ass kicking"


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 30, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> All you oldies over 1000 posts! I'll bet you can't remember what it was like to have less than 500!


Quite true. I can't remember what it was like. It went by too fast.
I'll just take this opportunity to remind people that I got my first 1,000 posts inside a month. I think I still hold the record  :mrgreen:


----------



## SonicAdvDX (May 30, 2005)

I'll bet you can't remember having under 100, either. *slaps self*


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 30, 2005)

SonicAdvDX said:
			
		

> I'll bet you can't remember having under 100, either. *slaps self*


I think I hit 100 inside two days  :lmao:


----------



## SonicAdvDX (May 30, 2005)

Yeah, I'm probably going to do the same with my rate. This is my first day here, and I'm already in the 50's. XP


----------



## Artemis (May 30, 2005)

80's now, good job, and your fitting right in matey


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 30, 2005)

So, JM. J Zwierzyski?


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 30, 2005)

Man you miss a few days around this place and Hertz and Jon have completely take over  

Here's some questions for you...please feel free to answer individually to really boost that post count 

-okay so it's not a question but your avatar is funny 
-why is it that you always manage to capture the most awesome pics
-why am i having bad dreams since your wife posted up those pics of you
-when are you gonna hook me up with your son
-what do you know about economics
-did you have a nice weekend
-if you had to eat one food for a year and couldn't eat anything else but that what would you choose
-what do you really think of arty?
-what do you really think of me? 
-what kind of jelly do you prefer with your peanut butter
-what shoe size do you wear
-what toothpaste do you prefer
-are we there yet
-why the heck am i still typin questions
-what do you really want to be asked

okay i'm done


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 30, 2005)

1) Who was the opening act for The Monkeys? 
2) If you where animal what animal would you be?
3) Did you like The Animals?
4) When are you getting a Nikon D2x?
5) Did you take any photos this weekend?
6) Do you use a prime or zoom lens?


----------



## JonMikal (May 30, 2005)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> 1) Who was the opening act for The Monkeys?
> 2) If you where animal what animal would you be?
> 3) Did you like The Animals?
> 4) When are you getting a Nikon D2x?
> ...


 
1. jimi hendrix
2. eagle
3. most definately
4. maybe by years end
5. yes: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23015
6. both


----------



## JonMikal (May 30, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Man you miss a few days around this place and Hertz and Jon have completely take over
> 
> Here's some questions for you...please feel free to answer individually to really boost that post count
> 
> ...


 
1. thanks
2. i don't, i steal them all from the internet and hope you don't notice
3. cause you know those pics are really of you
4. when you become a millionaire
5. it's all voodoo
6. yes, thanks
7. chocolate
8. seems like a charming young man
9. sweetest girl on TPF
10. grape
11. 10 1/2
12. cheapest denture cleanser i can find :lmao: actually aquafresh
13. nope
14. you're bored and want to see me succeed
15. nothing...i just wanted to see how many suckers i could get to play this game.


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 30, 2005)

Jimi, image the innocent young girl that when to see Danny Jones after that


----------



## LittleMan (May 30, 2005)

Ok, I am really bored (I know this because I am actually reading this thread)... Nothing else out there looks very interesting right now...
so....

If you could compare yourself with anyone on the movie "Office Space" who would you most be like?   :mrgreen:

And if you haven't seen that movie you have to go out and rent it right now...

-Chris


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 30, 2005)

Jon you are too much...now here's more...

-what if i already am a millionaire
-what did i have for dinner
-what did you have for dinner
-why do i want to see you succeed
-what time is it right......................................................n.............nnnnn..................now
-did you scare your wife away
-i'm still playing this game, so i'm a sucker....so what is your favorite flavor of tootsie pop
-how many licks does it take to get to the center of it (the tootsie pop)
-what do you really think of hertz
-how much did you pay chase to make him a mod
-who's your favorite super hero
-how do i clean my cameras sensor
-why are you still reading this
-are you tired of this game yet
-i could whoop anyone at the asking questions game...am i right


this should hold you over for a good five minutes or so


----------



## JonMikal (May 30, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Jon you are too much...now here's more...
> 
> -what if i already am a millionaire
> -what did i have for dinner
> ...


 
1. then you're in like flint
2. if i knew that i wouldn't need your million
3. burger, oven fried pototoes topped off with a pound of chocolate
4. cause you like me
5. 8:44
6. not yet
7. grape
8. 124,354
9. incredibly articulate man who i'd like to know better 
10. do you see an unknown recent withdrawl from your bank account?
11. wonder woman
12. very carefully with a hand squeezed bulb blower thing
13. im a sucker
14. nope, its gone past ridiculous to the point of no return
15. sounds like a challenge


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 30, 2005)

Oh it's a challenge alright  Bring it on!!!


----------



## JonMikal (May 30, 2005)

Nan C said:
			
		

> Through my network of spies and gossips I heard you also play music.... what is your favorite song to perform?


 
well....that would either be "wah wah" george harrison or "the luther jones shuffle" original composition.


----------



## Corry (May 30, 2005)

SonicAdvDX said:
			
		

> Somebody likes posting multiple times in a row.... <_< *glares at Jeff Canes* Is that legal, or should you try condensing your thoughts in one reply? Really, I'm new here, so I'd like to know if I should do the same to get my post count up. XP




Now what would be the point of a spam thread if you condense all your thoughts into one post?  I mean seriously?



Hey Jon, what's it like being the father of...of...um...5 or 6 beautiful kids? (can't remember how many now!)


----------



## Alison (May 30, 2005)

Are we having a boy or a girl?
Should we find out if you're right at our ultrasound or wait until the delivery?


----------



## JonMikal (May 30, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hey Jon, what's it like being the father of...of...um...5 or 6 beautiful kids? (can't remember how many now!)


 
6

the feeling i have on this topic is too overwhelming to put in words! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal (May 30, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Are we having a boy or a girl?
> Should we find out if you're right at our ultrasound or wait until the delivery?


 
girl.

if you're like most all women, you'll find out during the ultrasound! :mrgreen:


----------



## Alison (May 30, 2005)

What type of photography do you find the most challenging? What kind do you enjoy the most?


----------



## JonMikal (May 30, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> What type of photography do you find the most challenging? What kind do you enjoy the most?


 
action and children/people shots.  i'm certainly more comfortable with architectural elements and enjoy them the most, but do get excited when i pull off a good action or people shot.


----------



## Corry (May 30, 2005)

I'm nearly 23 years old, not in college, no kids, not married yet, but in a long-time relationship. What is the best advice you can give a girl like me about life?


----------



## JonMikal (May 30, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I'm nearly 23 years old, not in college, no kids, not married yet, but in a long-time relationship. What is the best advice you can give a girl like me about life?


 
we are the painters of our own self portraits; who we become next week, next year, or five years from now, will be determined by our attitudes, our actions and what we learn.  live wisely, love deeply and learn from your mistakes.

read my sig


----------



## terri (May 30, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> well....that would either be "wah wah" george harrison or "the luther jones shuffle" original composition.


Excuse me, did I read that right?   (and it's been painful, looking for something of substance in all this spamming)  

You've played "wah wah"....?   :hail:   I mean, damn.   No one plays _that_!

You have a band?  How many members?  Who played what on "wah wah"?   

What instrument(s) do you play?   

note to self: you _said_ you weren't coming back here.   liar!

/end transmission.    :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 31, 2005)

Do you know J M. J Zwierzyski?


Why is it that if you want a response around here you have to shout? Uh-oh....


Jon! TURN YOUR HEARING AID ON!!


----------



## JonMikal (May 31, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Do you know J M. J Zwierzyski?


 
how did i miss this one.  nope! are we at the end of your book?


----------



## JonMikal (May 31, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Excuse me, did I read that right? (and it's been painful, looking for something of substance in all this spamming)
> 
> You've played "wah wah"....? :hail: I mean, damn. No one plays _that_!
> 
> ...


 
 

_was _in a band.  i play bass, keyboard and acoustic. 

as you well know, wah wah is the type of song you can start and before you know it, 15 musicians have joined right in; the more the merrier!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 31, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> how did i miss this one.


Have we ruled out stupidity?  


			
				JonMikal said:
			
		

> nope! are we at the end of your book?


You obviously never listen to a word I say. First you miss a question and then you demonstrate complete ignorance of the situation despite me having told you what I was doing.
That was the last name I could remember. I've posted all 30 'phone books to you so you can cross out all the people you don't know. Then you send them back to me and I post a list of the people you know. So simple even Chase could understand it.
I don't know - you share a cell with someone for years, become really close, break them out of institutions - even lend them your last set of teeth. And how do they repay you? By bloody ignoring you. Well, I've had enough. I'm going home to mother and I want a divorce, you heartless beast. He's not the man I married. It's this moderator business. It's gone to his head and warped him... and he never puts the toilet lid down no matter how many times I nag him.... and he still sleeps with his boots on.... *sob*


----------



## JonMikal (May 31, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Have we ruled out stupidity?
> 
> You obviously never listen to a word I say. First you miss a question and then you demonstrate complete ignorance of the situation despite me having told you what I was doing.
> That was the last name I could remember. I've posted all 30 'phone books to you so you can cross out all the people you don't know. Then you send them back to me and I post a list of the people you know. So simple even Chase could understand it.
> I don't know - you share a cell with someone for years, become really close, break them out of institutions - even lend them your last set of teeth. And how do they repay you? By bloody ignoring you. Well, I've had enough. I'm going home to mother and I want a divorce, you heartless beast. He's not the man I married. It's this moderator business. It's gone to his head and warped him... and he never puts the toilet lid down no matter how many times I nag him.... and he still sleeps with his boots on.... *sob*


 
your mum will send you back!  im sure of it...who else will change your diapers?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 31, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> who else will change your diapers?


All you used to do was put them back on me inside-out. Bet you thought I hadn't noticed.


----------



## JonMikal (May 31, 2005)

what time is it in your world?


----------

